# Tire Slime for OG singletubes?



## bud poe (Nov 5, 2011)

Has anyone out there used that green "tire slime"?  I have a bike with original singletube 28"ers and I've always been too scared to ride them.  The tires will hold air as they are, but riding them seems like tempting fate!  A friend suggested the "slime" but he hasn't tried it.  Has anyone tried this stuff in old tires?  Thanks in advance for any info/advice...


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 6, 2011)

*what I've done- run non-slime liners*

watch out on the tire slime because if it comes in contact with your tire, it essentially melts it back together. We had some of that slime hit the hardwood and it lifted the heavy wax down to the clear.

Either find and run heavy duty tubes of find heavy tire liners non-slime and run them heavy duty tubes.

search bicycle tube liners on ebay.

they are really hard to get in with the tube,tire and line, but worth the effort. especially on a tire you can't get anymore.

I was going through 700c tubes on my road bike, until I added liners, no more punctures.


----------



## bud poe (Nov 6, 2011)

The 28" sungletube tires I'm speaking of are essentially thick tubes with a side-wall and tread molded into them, tube and tire all one piece.  I was thinking of using the inner tube slime to sort of coat/reinforce the inside of the tire and was wondering if anyone has any experience with this stuff...
The tire liners sound good for standard tubed tires, thanks for the tip!


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 6, 2011)

*in that case*

I actually use black gaffers tape, I run it in my motorcycle wheels that have tubes also and never had an issue.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like they used it back in the day like 1913 and called it Never Leak tire fluid.


----------



## bud poe (Nov 6, 2011)

That is a great ad!  Thanks for posting...I think I'll give the slime a try and see what happens....


----------



## Luckykat32 (Nov 7, 2011)

They did have it back then...i have some stuff from the 30s/40s thats sealed & still seems plyable...


----------



## walter branche (Nov 7, 2011)

*tire remedy*

another method is to go to your lawn mower- skid steer shop and use the material that they put in the tires, walter branche


----------



## junkyard (Nov 10, 2011)

I found a whole unopened case of that stuff in an old bike shop I bought out a few years ago, it's still in the back room someplace. The tubes were all still soft and felt like they'd still be good.

I forgot about it till I saw this post.


----------



## bud poe (Nov 10, 2011)

Very cool!  I'd buy a tube or 2 from you if you can find the case...I'd rather use some NOS neverleak than the "slime"...


----------



## pelletman (Nov 11, 2011)

I've used slime, it helps, but once the tires are gone.....


----------



## bud poe (Nov 19, 2011)

Gave my tires the "slime" treatment today (as seen in my earlier Hawthorne DeLuxe post) and it seems to be working.  It was really easy to use and even had a handy tool for removing the valve core...I'll check the tires in a week and see how there holding...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool Idea, keep us posted!


----------

